# Mercury 730s fsmx motherboard help needed!!!



## sidewinder (Sep 24, 2004)

I have ana AMD Athlon xp 1800 computer built on Mercury kobian 730s fsmx motherboard.I have few questions about this motherboard...Plz help me because I did not receive my system with the motherboard driver cd.

1.The manual says that it has ac 97 4 channel audio codec.I want to know how can I get 4 channel sound? My uncle's celeron has a software named C MEDIA that emulates the line in jack as the rear speaker connecter to enable 4 CH sorround sound.What should I use?My board has sis 7018 onboard audio
2.It has on board infrared but the ir port is not bundled.I want to connect to the net using my Nokia 6610i over    GPRS.What is the cost of this port?I am not talking about IR to USB connecters.
3.My computer does not show any technical information during boot up.It just shows the mercury logo and then the Os choice screen.How can I see the technical information during boot up?
4.Lastly in the Bios there is an option to enable or disable a seting named "CLK GEN Spread sprectum".What is this?
The motherboard manuals description is not at all clear.


----------



## theraven (Sep 24, 2004)

1.) thats exactly it .. u need spftware to emulate the 4 channel sound
which will be on ur driver cd which u didnt get unfortunately
2) IR is optional ...till now i havent seen any mobo with a port b.undled ... tho they do keep a connection on the mobo
get an external USB one for Rs. 800
3.) during boot up .. on the screen it'll say press some key to show POST
"some" could be any key .. mostly TAB
u can also disable the boot screen from ur BIOS .... press del to enter ur setup .. and disable it from there
[ P.O.S.T. = Power On Self Test ]
4.) hmm .. sorry no idea 
what does the manaul say ? maybe we can decipher it for u


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 25, 2004)

What software should I use?Will c media work on my computer?

My motherboard states  "Use this setting to set systemwide bus spread sprectum for the installed processor"


----------



## theraven (Sep 25, 2004)

u need the software given with ur mobo
not just any software
if it came with cmedia .. ur in luck ... itll work
if not ... tuff luck 
anyways give it a shot and see if it works
if its not for ur mobo ir probably wont even install


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 27, 2004)

surprisingly c media is geeting installed nd is working in two channel mode but whenever I turn on 4 ch mode,there is just no output from the speakers.In two ch mode I can even use simulation effects with c media


----------



## theraven (Sep 28, 2004)

like i said ... its probably not meant for ur mobo. ...
to increase it to 4 channel i mean
as a software it might be workin with its other features


----------

